# Splice



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great Horror/scifi movie idea..a modern day Frankenstein.
Bad execution. 
Polly and Brody both made me hope to God they got killed. My two least favorite actor/actress but the plot idea of the movie made me want to see it.
I want my 2 hours back.
It was focused on emotion more than action/suspense. Might appeal to some, but not my cup-o-tea. Some effects were good though as spartan as they were. A one time watch IMHO.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's funny that the critics liked it, but it's not doing well in the theater. Sounds like it's not pleasing the horror fans.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

As a sci-fi movie, it was alright. As a horror film, horrible


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

haven't seen it yet. But I find that it is often the case that critics like movies that I hate and critics hate movies I often love.


----------

